# BSC: Kerum



## xpictianoc

Ćiao! 

Danas čitajući neke članke vezane uz presudu Haškog suda kojim je Ante Gotovina osuđen na kazne zatvora od 24 godina, srio sam pojam "kerum" i nikako nisam mogao naći što on u svtari znaći. 
Unapred hvala na pomoći! 

ps molim izvornih govornika BSC da u slučaju ta u mom teksu dešavaju se griješke da me ispave. 

pozdrav


----------



## DenisBiH

Mislim da sam većinu ispravio, eventualno još ponegdje red riječi i poneki zarez. Obrati pažnju na miješanje ekavice i ijekavice. 



xpictianoc said:


> Ćao!
> 
> Danas, čitajući neke članke vezane uz presudu Haškog suda kojom je Ante  Gotovina osuđen na kaznu zatvora od 24 godine, sreo sam pojam "kerum" i  nikako nisam mogao naći što on u stvari znači.
> Unapred hvala na pomoći!
> 
> ps molim izvorne govornike BSC da me isprave u slučaju da u mom tekstu ima grešaka.
> 
> pozdrav




Nije mi poznato kerum u bilo kojem drugom značenju osim ovog prezimena.


----------



## xpictianoc

e hvala  Sad ima smisla.


----------



## VelikiMag

xpictianoc said:


> ps molim izvornih govornika BSC da u slučaju ta u mom teksu dešavaju se griješke da me ispave.



Akuzativ množine imenica muškog roda nije identičan nominativu množine (za stvari) ili genitivu množine (za bića) kao što je to u poljskom, već ima drugačiji oblik.
U tvom slučaju trebao bi kazati _molim izvorne govornike_.
To mi se čini kao važno, ostalo je dobro.


----------



## xpictianoc

Predpostavljao sam ta bi trebalo iskoristiti oblike akuzativa ali još uvijek moj najveći problem u hrvatsko-srpskom to su zapravo genitiv i akuzativ. 
Nažalost nisam filolof i nikad nisam studirao filologiju bilo kojeg jezika pa stoga trebalo bi da mi sve bivše, sadašnije i buduće griješke prosto oprostite


----------



## VelikiMag

Nema tu šta da te buni, jednom uzmeš 3 napisana primjera za sva 3 roda, pogledaš oblike za sve padeže, vidiš da li se poklapa sa onim kako ti misliš da treba i to je to. U suštini, te stvari se uče napamet, nema neke velike logike ili razmišljanja.
A što se tiče grešaka, izvorni govornici ih prave mnogo više nego što možeš i da zamisliš, pa im se praštaju. A budući da ti kao stranac isuviše dobro govoriš (pišeš), te greške su poslednje čega bi se trebao plašiti!


----------



## Orlin

VelikiMag said:


> Akuzativ množine imenica muškog roda nije identičan nominativu množine (za stvari) ili genitivu množine (za bića) kao što je to u poljskom, već ima drugačiji oblik.
> U tvom slučaju trebao bi kazati _molim izvorne govornike_.
> To mi se čini kao važno, ostalo je dobro.


Prvi strani jezik koji sam učio je ruski (počeo sam ga učiti kad sam imao 9-10 godina), u kojem je akuzativ množine imenica svih rodova identičan genitivu ako su bića u pitanju i nominativu ako su stvari, i zato mi je isto bilo teško da se naviknem da u BCS sasvim nije tako: za akuzativ množine imenice muškog roda imaju "specifičan" oblik (različit i od nominativa i od genitiva), a za ostale imenice je, mislim, prosto uvek jednak nominativu.


----------



## VelikiMag

Orlin said:


> Prvi strani jezik koji sam učio je ruski (počeo sam ga učiti kad sam imao 9-10 godina), u kojem je akuzativ množine imenica svih rodova identičan genitivu ako su bića u pitanju i nominativu ako su stvari, i zato mi je isto bilo teško da se naviknem da u BCS sasvim nije tako: za akuzativ množine imenice muškog roda imaju "specifičan" oblik (različit i od nominativa i od genitiva), a za ostale imenice je, mislim, prosto uvek jednak nominativu.



Da, za ruski znam da je tako, ja sam ga počeo učiti poprilično kasno i teško mi je padalo da zapamtim da je akuzativ množine za živa bića jednak genitivu. Ali kao što rekoh, to se jednostavno uzme kao takvo i o tome se dalje ne razmišlja. A na osnovu xpictianoc-ovog posta sam zaključio da je tako i u poljskom, kasnije sam provjerio i bio sam upravu.

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Polish/Masculine_noun_declension

Međutim, ono što mi je zapalo za oko je da pomenuto pravilo ne važi za životinje (dati su primjeri za psa i mačku), već samo za ljude. Izgleda da kod životinja oblik akuzativa množine odgovara ipak nominativu, što u ruskom nije slučaj. Štaviše, čini se da kod imenica ženskog roda pravilo za akuzativ ''živo-neživo'' u potpunosti otsustvuje i da je akuzativ uvijek jednak nominativu. Bilo bi interesantno da nam neko ovo malo više pojasni.

U nekim, pretežno ruralnim govorima srednje i južne Srbije, akuzativ, pa čak i genitiv množine su jednaki nominativu. To je naravno nepravilno i obično je smiješno onima koji nisu iz tog područja. Postoji jedna simpatična pjesma Borisa Bizetića koja kaže: _Palačinci bez orasi jedu siromasi. _


----------



## Orlin

Ja bih rekao da se definitivno radi o interferenciji, koja je po meni mnogo težak problem kad su srodni jezici u pitanju.
A šta se poljskog jezika tiče, pokušao bih objasniti mada ne govorim poljski: u poljskom se muški rod deli na 3 "subroda" - "osobni", "životinjski" i "predmetni", i ovi "subrodovi" utiču ne samo na deklinaciju (što si i ti primetio) nego i u drugim slučajima.


----------



## xpictianoc

> Ja bih rekao da se definitivno radi o interferenciji, koja je po meni mnogo težak problem kad su srodni jezici u pitanju.
> A šta se poljskog jezika tiče, pokušao bih objasniti mada ne govorim  poljski: u poljskom se muški rod deli na 3 "subroda" - "osobni",  "životinjski" i "predmetni", i ovi "subrodovi" utiču ne samo na  deklinaciju (što si i ti primetio) nego i u drugim slučajima.


Više znate o poljskom nego ja  Трябва да се срамувам!


----------



## el_tigre

xpictianoc said:


> Pretpostavljao sam da bi trebalo iskoristiti oblike



 neki ispravci 


xpictianoc said:


> pa stoga trebalo bi da mi sve bivše, sadašnije i buduće griješke prosto oprostite


bivši-to se odnosi na nešto što je bilo u prošlosti, a sad je nešto drukčije. kao engleske riči "ex" ili "former"

u ovoj ričenici bi tribalo biti "*prošle* , sadaš*nj*e i buduće ,gr(j)eške"

Po pravopisu može biti greška ili grješka ali nikako ne "griješka"


----------



## xpictianoc

hvala lijepa


----------

